# Ojalá se cumpla



## Cellardoor86

*Ojalá se cumpla* en estos cruciales años el propósito de su presidente, Ángel Martín Municio (también académico de la Lengua): “La Real Academia recoge el uso, pero nosotros nos hemos impuesto el sentido de la anticipación”. 

*Magari si compisse* in questi anni cruciali il proposito del suo presidente, Ángel Martín Municio (anche accademico della Lingua): “La Reale Accademia raccoglie l’uso, però noi non ci siamo imposti il senso dell’anticipazione”.

  Come lo tradurreste voi la parte in nero? Suena bien como lo he traducido yo?


http://forum.wordreference.com/#_ednref1


----------



## gatogab

Cellardoor86 said:


> *Ojalá se cumpla* en estos cruciales años el propósito de su presidente, Ángel Martín Municio (también académico de la Lengua): “La Real Academia recoge el uso, pero nosotros nos hemos impuesto el sentido de la anticipación”.
> 
> *Magari si compia* in questi anni cruciali il proposito del suo presidente, Ángel Martín Municio (anche accademico della Lingua): “La Reale Accademia raccoglie l’uso, però noi non ci siamo imposti il senso dell’anticipazione”.
> Come lo tradurreste voi la parte in nero? Suena bien como lo he traducido yo?


compiesse = cumpliera
*compisse* =


----------



## rgr

_Ci auguriamo si possa avverare_....

Por lo que yo sé, _"magari_" no va con el presente del subjuntivo.


----------



## gatogab

rgr said:


> _Ci auguriamo si possa avverare_....
> 
> Por lo que yo sé, _"magari_" no va con el presente del subjuntivo.


Parece que con el verbo _'cumplirse'_ , ojalá como interjección, se puede usar el presente del subjuntivo. Es un deseo. Ojalá, palabra de origen árabe, que significa _'si Allah quiere'._

De todos modos queda bien _'magari si avveri'._


----------



## rgr

Ojalá se puede usar con todos los tiempos del subjuntivo.

En cambio "magari" no:

eso es lo que me han enseñado los italianos, no sería correcto decir:
"magari venga", bensí "magari venisse".
saludos
rgr


----------



## gatogab

rgr said:


> *Ojalá* se puede usar con todos los tiempos del subjuntivo.
> 
> En cambio "magari" no:
> 
> eso es lo que me han enseñado los italianos, no sería correcto decir:
> "magari venga", bensí "magari venisse".
> saludos
> rgr





> Parece que con el verbo _'cumplirse'_ , *ojalá *como interjección, se puede usar el presente del subjuntivo. Es un deseo. Ojalá, palabra de origen árabe, que significa _'si Allah quiere'._


----------



## rgr

"_magari si cumpla"????_


----------



## 0scar

_Speriamo si compia/compisca/complisca
Speriamo succeda [veramente]

_Supongo que _compisca/complisca _son raros pero correctos_.
_


----------



## ursu-lab

In genere, in italiano un proposito "si realizza", non "si compie". 

Speriamo (che) si realizzi il proposito....


Compisca è il congiuntivo del verbo compire, non di compiere che è la forma più usata. Complire con la "l" è invece obsoleto.



Cellardoor86 said:


> : “La Real Academia [non si traducono i nomi delle istituzioni, così come in spagnolo nessuno dice la Academia del Salvado per riferirsi alla Crusca] contempla l’uso, però noi non  ci siamo imposti il senso dell’anticipazione”.



"Imporsi il senso dell'anticipazione" non si capisce cosa voglia dire, ma se è per questo non si capisce nemmeno in spagnolo. Almeno da queste poche frasi.


----------



## 0scar

ursu-lab said:


> Compisca è il congiuntivo del verbo compire, non di compiere che è la forma più usata. Complire con la "l" è invece obsoleto.




Acá dice que _compire_ e _compiere_ se conjugan igual:
http://parole.virgilio.it/parolecgi/ControlServletParole


----------



## ursu-lab

I verbi incoativi con -isc (unire, finire, ecc) sono verbi della terza coniugazione, non della seconda (compiere). Il Virgilio li ha semplicemente messi assieme. Prova a cercare la coniugazione di compire e vedrai che ti viene fuori quella di compiere e viceversa con le coniugazioni doppie. È la prima volta che vedo un obbrobrio del genere.


----------



## annapo

Concordo. Compiere e compire sono sinonimi, ma nel caso del congiuntivo citato io direi "compisse" perchè "compiesse" suona proprio male. 

Quanto a *ojalá *è una parola derivata dall'arabo, ma il suo significato è lo stesso dell'avverbio latino utinam: _o se! magari! voglia il cielo che! speriamo che!_ che introduceva un congiuntivo ottativo.

Puoi tradurlo: 
_o se si realizzasse il proposito_
_se solo si realizzasse il proposito_
_magari si realizzasse il proposito_
(quella del cielo te la lascio da parte perchè all'orecchio dell'italofono moderno è un po' troppo retorico).

Se invece vuoi mantenere il tempo presente, puoi usare:
_speriamo che si compia_
_auguriamoci che si compia_
_auspichiamo che si compia_

_ciaoooooooooooooooooooooooooo_


----------



## rgr

Ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi puó dire se posso usare _magari con congiuntivo presente?_

Esempio: _Magari possa superare l'esame !_

_Grazie_
_rgr_


----------



## annapo

rgr said:


> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi puó dire se posso usare _magari con congiuntivo presente?_
> 
> Esempio: _Magari possa superare l'esame !_
> 
> _Grazie_
> _rgr_


 
No, magari regge il congiuntivo passato. Per esprimere un ottativo con il congiuntivo presente devi fare una scelta diversa.


----------



## rgr

annapo said:


> No, magari regge il congiuntivo passato. Per esprimere un ottativo con il congiuntivo presente devi fare una scelta diversa.


 
Tante grazie annapo, finalmente sono arrivata a farmi spiegare che "magari"  non regge il congiuntivo presente perció non si puó tradurre _ojalá_ esprimendo un desiderio piú che probabile nel futuro. Quando in spagnolo diciamo _ojalá venga_ e perché in quel momento ancora aspettiamo che venga. Quando in italiano diciamo _magari venisse_ é perché abbiamo seri dubbi che venga.
Ché ne pensi?
Tante grazie
rgr


----------



## gatogab

> Ché ne pensi?
> Tante grazie
> rgr


Gra, adesso penso come pensi. Magari Annapo la pensassi come la pensiamo.


----------

